# A what if we did it....



## Laura (Apr 13, 2004)

OK, I know it sounds crazy, but over the years countless studies (and extensive breeding) have been done crossing pony mares (specifically shetland mares) with large breed stallions, up to and including draft stallions. The mares generally foal out normal pony sized foals that grow at a faster rate than normal.

We have a BIG bodied, gorgeous araby headed, Classic pony mare that would produce (I think) an AWESOME Fresian Cross foal if bred by AI. The Fresian breeder I contacted seems pretty excited by the idea. Powder (J-J's Powderface) is between 45"-46", so she is a BIG shetland mare.

I *am* consulting my vet, but what do you guys think. If the vet thinks it will be OK, should we try to go for it????? I really would like to do it, but I won't risk Powder if the vet is at all against it.

Here's a pasture pic of Powder


----------



## crponies (Apr 13, 2004)

I know all the things I read always say that it works out ok. If the vet oks it, I think you should go for it. That would be an awesome sport pony!


----------



## Lewella (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Laura,

Someone in I think Colorado was crossing a Lippizan (sp?) stallion to Shetland mares and getting very nice results. I'm sure I've seen a Andalusian Shetland cross somewhere too.





Having seen the two get of Powderface that Kathi Lindholm owns I don't think you would have any problems breeding her to a larger stallion. She's got a nice big rear and so do her foals. I think the cross would be really incredible!





(Hey, you should have Frankie's -Kid Lee's Sinatra- accomplishments in her get info on your site - he's been a PtHA driving World Champion and has also been a Congress champion driving).

Lewella


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Apr 13, 2004)

In equine reproduction class taken years ago at a Jr college, the instructor told us that almost always the size of the mare dictates the size of the foal. A mare's body somehow regulates the growth of the foal inside her so that the baby (usually!)

doesnt outgrow her capacity to carry it.... That is what the thoughts on it were at the time... I only knew one instance personally of crossing a full size horse on a shetland mare, and that was an arabian sire. The resulting foal was one of the most beautiful animals I have ever seen, and grew up to be only about 6 inches taller than her mom. Good luck!


----------



## runamuk (Apr 15, 2004)

Well Laura let me say that I would be first in line for that foal. I know of quite a few shetland crosses but it was almost always a shetland stallion to the bigger mare.


----------



## Laura (Apr 16, 2004)

runamuk said:


> Well Laura let me say that I would be first in line for that foal. I know of quite a few shetland crosses but it was almost always a shetland stallion to the bigger mare.


LOL, I'm positively rabid about where her foals go, so I'll remember that


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 16, 2004)

Laura if you ever get tired of her...... please send her to virginia!!!!!!! She is so gorgeous!

Lyn


----------

